# Narrow bridges or bridges with weight limits.



## MoFro (Aug 17, 2016)

I will soon be starting a six month tour of the US and Canada, and will be travelling in a Winnebago Sunstar which is quite big. While I will be on the major routes quite a lot, I also intend to take it off the beaten track. So I’m a little worried about bridges or underpasses with width and weight restrictions.


I have a low clearance POI database, but can’t find anything for narrow bridges or bridges with weight limits. If anyone knows of any (in the US or Canada), I would be most grateful if you could post the coordinates here.


Many thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2016)

There are GPS that have this info.  Get a trucker Atlas. It will list a lot


----------



## MoFro (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I have the Rand McNally atlas which is useful, but I was thinking more along the lines of a POI database or a website with a list of locations so I could make my own. Failing that, if anyone knows of a narrow bridge location I would very much appreciate it if you could share.

I keep seeing lowclearances.com being mentioned. Has anyone used their bridge height data?


----------



## luv2travel (Aug 22, 2016)

There are trucker GPS systems and they are very useful when it comes to clearance issues - both height and width.


----------

